# Borat!



## Jade Tigress (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone seen this movie yet? Do you plan to? 

I understand much of it was ad-libbed and there were those who were not in on the *joke* so to speak, so there's a lot of unscripted stuff. I watched a trailer that looked hilarious, but I wonder about some of the scenes. I heard people were walking out on one in particular during the screenings.


----------



## exile (Nov 7, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Anyone seen this movie yet? Do you plan to?
> 
> I understand much of it was ad-libbed and there were those who were not in on the *joke* so to speak, so there's a lot of unscripted stuff. I watched a trailer that looked hilarious, but I wonder about some of the scenes. I heard people were walking out on one in particular during the screenings.



I'm going to try to get to it this week. I have a weakness for films based on or involving fictional characters who come to life and take over the film or start dragging real people in their fictional world or... that sort of thing.


----------



## Carol (Nov 7, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Anyone seen this movie yet? Do you plan to?
> 
> I understand much of it was ad-libbed and there were those who were not in on the *joke* so to speak, so there's a lot of unscripted stuff. I watched a trailer that looked hilarious, but I wonder about some of the scenes. I heard people were walking out on one in particular during the screenings.


 
I liked it better the first time when it was called The Howard Stern Show.  (EDIT, I understand the actor is from Da Ali G Show, but it strikes me as the same stuff that Stern and Stuttering John were doing 10 years ago.)

Some of the jokes I heard from the from the film sound really funny....such as Borat going to a Rodeo and yelling "We support your War Of Terror!"  :lfao: :lfao: :lfao:

Other sound really weak, esp. the cracks against women and Jews.  I can take a joke about women, and the actor who plays Borat is Jewish, but stuff like...

"Throw the jew down the well 
So my country can be free 
You must grab him by his horns 
Then we have a big party"

...I just don't find it that fresh or that funny.  :idunno:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 7, 2006)

haven't seen it yet, but my brother couldn't stop laughing long enough to tell me coherently about it.

i consider that a good sign.

perhaps this weekend...


----------



## exile (Nov 7, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> "Throw the jew down the well
> So my country can be free
> You must grab him by his horns
> Then we have a big party"
> ...



Carol---I _think_  the intention there is that Khazakstan is supposed to be a very anti-Semitic place---it's sort of the same thing as in Woody Allen's movie _Love and Death_, his great send-up of Russian literature, when Allen's character in his youth is discussiong theology with a Russian Orthodox priest and says, in response to something the priest says, `But didn't Spinoza say [etc. etc.]?', and the priest replies, `Yes, but of course Spinoza was a Jew', and when Allen's character asks, `A Jew? What's a Jew?' the priest says `Here, I draw one for you,' and then hands the drawing to Allen, who exclaims `Wow! I've seen anyone with horns before!' 

I don't know if that is in fact a big component of Khazak society, but I think Cohen wants us to understand him as _saying_ it is...


----------



## Carol (Nov 7, 2006)

exile said:


> Carol---I _think_ the intention there is that Khazakstan is supposed to be a very anti-Semitic place---it's sort of the same thing as in Woody Allen's movie _Love and Death_, his great send-up of Russian literature, when Allen's character in his youth is discussiong theology with a Russian Orthodox priest and says, in response to something the priest says, `But didn't Spinoza say [etc. etc.]?', and the priest replies, `Yes, but of course Spinoza was a Jew', and when Allen's character asks, `A Jew? What's a Jew?' the priest says `Here, I draw one for you,' and then hands the drawing to Allen, who exclaims `Wow! I've seen anyone with horns before!'
> 
> I don't know if that is in fact a big component of Khazak society, but I think Cohen wants us to understand him as _saying_ it is...


 
I get his point.  The style just isn't my thing.


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I get his point. The style just isn't my thing.


 
You're one up on me Carol, I don't get his point and have no desire to see the movie..


----------



## bignick (Nov 7, 2006)

A work of genius!  I saw it opening night...I've never really watched Da Ali G show and really didn't have an opinion on his work one way or the other.  The point of his act, it seems, is to point out the ridiculousness of other people's ideas by being this outrageous character that can say anything...and having people actually agreeing with him.  The point isn't to rip on women and jews but to show the silliness of others that do it.  

I was laughing so hard during the film at one point I literally couldn't breathe and had tears streaming down my face.  I've never laughed that hard.   Ever.


----------



## still learning (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello, Borat he is funny and is making fun of all of us,  BUT some of his jokes can be very offense.

Today people are alot more protective of what is said and done even if it was meant as a JOKE.  

Being famous is worst if you say and do the wrong things...Star,Enquirer,Sun,Examiner, and Globe...Aloha and Simile


----------



## donna (Nov 8, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I get his point. The style just isn't my thing.


 
Im with you there. I absolutely hated the Ali G show . It just isnt my style of humor.


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to go see it, but with my $$ crunch right now, I'll probably wait for DVD.  the Ali G movie was hilarious, as was his show.  

... And if you want to see something really funny, go to YouTube and look up the daily show bit where Jon Stewart had Sacha Baren Cohen on as a guest.  He's suprisingly well-spoken and articulate when he's not in character.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 8, 2006)

I would have to say that this was probably the funniest movie ever made.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 11, 2006)

Just saw this:



> Nov. 10, 2006 10:15 AM  SANTA MONICA, Calif. - Two fraternity boys want to make lawsuit against "Borat" over their drunken appearance in the hit movie.
> 
> The legal action filed Thursday on their behalf claims they were duped into appearing in the spoof documentary "Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan," in which they made racist and sexist comments on camera.



Article. 

I have to say, everyone I've talked to personally who has seen the movie say it's the funniest thing they've ever seen.


----------



## exile (Nov 11, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Just saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't say I have much sympathy for these two frat boys. I've always believed that no amount of alcohol can instill in people hatreds that they don't already have. These guys don't feel bad about about feeling the stuff that came out of their mouths---what they feel bad about is that now people will know about it. Oh, _dear!_

Haven't gotten to the movie yet but after the horrible crunch that this week promises to be I plan to celebrate by going first chance we get...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 12, 2006)

exile said:


> Can't say I have much sympathy for these two frat boys. I've always believed that no amount of alcohol can instill in people hatreds that they don't already have. These guys don't feel bad about about feeling the stuff that came out of their mouths---what they feel bad about is that now people will know about it. Oh, _dear!_
> 
> Haven't gotten to the movie yet but after the horrible crunch that this week promises to be I plan to celebrate by going first chance we get...



LOL! I hear ya. I don't have any sympathy for them either.


----------



## Kensai (Nov 13, 2006)

OUMoose said:


> I want to go see it, but with my $$ crunch right now, I'll probably wait for DVD. the Ali G movie was hilarious, as was his show.
> 
> ... And if you want to see something really funny, go to YouTube and look up the daily show bit where Jon Stewart had Sacha Baren Cohen on as a guest. He's suprisingly well-spoken and articulate when he's not in character.



SBC is a Cambridge graduate. Trust me this guy has thought looong and hard about these characters. The Ali-G show has been around since '99, and was simply a piss take of "urban-street culture" that had started up in earnest. I've not seen the film, not sure if I'll get the chance too either, but might check it out at some point. If I'm honest, I'm neither strongly for or against either Borat, or SBC.


----------



## mantis (Nov 13, 2006)

i saw borat yesterday..
i think it's 
1. sick
2. wrong
3. nasty
but funny as hell.... i havent laughed so hard in a looong time!!!...
the rodeo, church, and pamela anderson were the bestest parts, i thought!


----------



## Odin (Nov 13, 2006)

rah I didnt think that film would get an american release....Borat is one of his best charaters i cant wait to see it, youi wouldnt believe the number of people walking around my office doing thier best Borat impression...''yesss my sister is the 4th best prostitute in all of kazakstan!'' lol

He is a really intelligent guy the main thing about the borat charater is not how silly he is acting but how silly he is making the people around him look, Ive seen a clip where he shouts ''let the bush bath in the blood of Iraq children'' (or something like that) and the crowd he's talking to cheer.....real scary stuff.


----------



## rutherford (Nov 13, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I get his point. The style just isn't my thing.


 
You're not the only one to dislike his style.

There's news reports now of the actor walking up to a guy in New York City at night and beginning his act.  The guy responded by punching him in the face repeatedly.

http://www.lse.co.uk/ShowbizNews.asp?Code=TO135557K&headline=borat_whacked_


----------



## hong kong fooey (Nov 13, 2006)

well I have not had the opp to see the movie yet I wanted to see it with my Girlfriend but was told it can be offensve to women so I didn't. we still might go see it though. yeah instead we saw THE RETURN and hated it


----------



## meta (Nov 13, 2006)

exile said:


> Carol---I _think_  the intention there is that Khazakstan is supposed to be a very anti-Semitic place <...>
> I don't know if that is in fact a big component of Khazak society, but I think Cohen wants us to understand him as _saying_ it is...



I grew up in Kazakhstan, and it is definitely not an anti-semitic place. But then, very little of what you see in Borat is a big component of the Kazakh society. 

Some people in Kazakhstan are outraged by Borat. I don't share their feelings, but I find it sad that someone would just randomly pick a country and make it the target of his jokes.


----------



## exile (Nov 14, 2006)

meta said:


> I grew up in Kazakhstan, and it is definitely not an anti-semitic place. But then, very little of what you see in Borat is a big component of the Kazakh society.
> 
> Some people in Kazakhstan are outraged by Borat. I don't share their feelings, but I find it sad that someone would just randomly pick a country and make it the target of his jokes.



Meta---you grew up there??? Wow... 

I suppose all this Borat stuff looks really different to someone who actually knows the place...


----------



## meta (Nov 14, 2006)

exile said:


> I suppose all this Borat stuff looks really different to someone who actually knows the place...



It sure does  

Hm... I wanted to comment on what Kazakhstan is really like, but this is really not the point. Why anyone would pick a country (any country) and make its people look like, hm, idiots is completely beyond me. Oh well


----------



## exile (Nov 14, 2006)

meta said:


> It sure does
> 
> Hm... I wanted to comment on what Kazakhstan is really like, but this is really not the point. Why anyone would pick a country (any country) and make its people look like, hm, idiots is completely beyond me. Oh well



Yeah... why _Khazakhstan_...?

There's precedent for this sort of joke, though not at the same level of ferocity that _Borat_ seems to be at. Rick Mercer, a very clever Canadian comedian and all-around wise guy, had a show a few years back called _Talking to Americans_, I think it was, where he would show up in American cities with his crew of `reporters' and interview people about amazing new developments in Canada, like the fact that Canada was supposedly going off `metric time' and adopting the 24-hour clock instead (wild enthusiasm for the idea!), or vital pressing questions---e.g., how Canada was thinking of scrapping its navy, since it didn't have any coasts, and what Americans think about this (sage agreement from a bunch of students and the odd faculty member at some Ivy League college, if I recall)---hysterical!


----------



## matt.m (Nov 14, 2006)

I saw it this past Saturday.  I thought it did a good job at making fun of stupidity.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 15, 2006)

I think I'll be looking forward to this about as much as Napolean Dynamite. In other words, not at all.


----------



## crushing (Nov 15, 2006)

meta said:


> I grew up in Kazakhstan, and it is definitely not an anti-semitic place. But then, very little of what you see in Borat is a big component of the Kazakh society.
> 
> Some people in Kazakhstan are outraged by Borat. I don't share their feelings, but I find it sad that someone would just randomly pick a country and make it the target of his jokes.


 

Apparently people in Kazakhstan aren't the only ones upset with the way they are depicted in the movie.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061114/ap_en_ot/romania_borat_backlash

I haven't seen it.


----------



## mantis (Nov 15, 2006)

crushing said:


> Apparently people in Kazakhstan aren't the only ones upset with the way they are depicted in the movie.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061114/ap_en_ot/romania_borat_backlash
> 
> I haven't seen it.


people are only suing him because he made money doing the film.  But hey, this is another lesson about america that he should have learned! Anybody can sue you in the US


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 15, 2006)

meta said:


> I grew up in Kazakhstan, and it is definitely not an anti-semitic place. But then, very little of what you see in Borat is a big component of the Kazakh society.
> 
> Some people in Kazakhstan are outraged by Borat. I don't share their feelings, but I find it sad that someone would just randomly pick a country and make it the target of his jokes.


 
I don't know if it was so "random" though, that he picked Kazakhstan. I am not sure what it was like when you grew up there, but the government is frequently cited for human rights abuses:

http://www.state.gov/g/drl/rls/hrrpt/2005/61656.htm

Now, the government is not synonomous with it's people. For example, I have met many people of Iraqi, Saudi, and Arabic descent that are good people who don't fit the profile of extremist Islamic terrorists. But, certianly the Kazakhstan government doesn't appear to be a champion of civil liberties.

As to religion, it seems that Kazakhstan claims to be a secular state, so I would have to agree that it doesn't seem overtly anti-semetic. However, relegious organizations have to be licensed by the government to operate, which has led to reports of different Christian and Jewish practitioners running into problems with law enforcement and citizens, who again aren't exactly being reported as good examples of protecting human rights.

What makes the movie "Funny," however, is not that Cohen makes fun of a country or it's people. It is the reactions of some of the people in our country (U.S.) who can be so egocentric in world view and not understanding of other cultures, and who didn't realize that "Borat" isn't for real. But, if I have to explain that to someone, it probably won't be funny to that person anyhow.

What I would be interested in, Meta, is hearing about your experiences growing up in Kazakhstan, the culture, and what it is really like. I know that would certianly help broaden my worldview, as well as others here. Perhaps that would be the topic of a good thread in the study? I don't know, but I think that would be cool... 

Paul


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 16, 2006)

I have not seen the movie, and I'm not sure if I really want to.  The type of humor it is said to show isn't really my line of humor.

Anyway, I found an interesting opinion commentary about how the journalists  are reacting to the Borat character.  See the link below:

http://www.sltrib.com/opinion/ci_4664851

- Ceicei


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 17, 2006)

Old daily show clip with Cohen:





 
Recent news clip with "Borat"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elu1AxDHupA&mode=related&search=

It's interesting to see him how he "normally" is out of character...


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is Cohen on Letterman, talking about all his characters, including Borat:


----------



## meta (Nov 17, 2006)

Tulisan said:


> I don't know if it was so "random" though, that he picked Kazakhstan. I am not sure what it was like when you grew up there, but the government is frequently cited for human rights abuses



Paul, thank you for your comments. I visit Kazakhstan often enough to know what's going on there and I must say life has gotten much better in the past few years. These are not just my observations; I hear it from my friends and acquaintances all the time. 

This is not to say that there are no human rights or other abuses, but I don't think that this is the reason why Kazakhstan was picked by the creator of Borat. 

I don't think this is the right place to discuss politics. Thank you for suggesting starting a new thread in The Study, but this thread is likely to turn into a heated discussion, which is something I want to avoid.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 17, 2006)

meta said:


> Paul, thank you for your comments. I visit Kazakhstan often enough to know what's going on there and I must say life has gotten much better in the past few years. These are not just my observations; I hear it from my friends and acquaintances all the time.
> 
> This is not to say that there are no human rights or other abuses, but I don't think that this is the reason why Kazakhstan was picked by the creator of Borat.
> 
> I don't think this is the right place to discuss politics. Thank you for suggesting starting a new thread in The Study, but this thread is likely to turn into a heated discussion, which is something I want to avoid.


 
You won't get anything "heated" from me, because I am not emotionally invested enough in the issue. Also, I genuinely would like to hear different viewpoints on the subject. So, if you do decide to talk more about it, I'm all ears. Thank you for your reply.


----------

